# Vibration in Idle (2017 LT Hatch)



## RegalTiger (Apr 26, 2021)

So recently, I've been noticing a strong vibration around the armrest/console when I'm sitting at idle, but no problems when I'm driving. It's not a constant vibration, but about every 2 seconds, I feel the vibration more than others. Any ideas what could be some causes to check into?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

RegalTiger said:


> So recently, I've been noticing a strong vibration around the armrest/console when I'm sitting at idle, but no problems when I'm driving. It's not a constant vibration, but about every 2 seconds, I feel the vibration more than others. Any ideas what could be some causes to check into?


Engine/Transmission mounts?

Or

Engine misfire?


----------

